# 410. plug problem



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

i just got a moosbred 500 410. and it says it hold 6 shells with one in the barral and mie will only hold 3 with one in the barrel my shot size it 6 and lenth is 2 and a half ? plaes help


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

It should have a wooden dowel in the magazine preventing it from holding more then two. To remove it make sure the gun is unloaded and unscrew the knob at the end of the magazine. Should be able to do it by hand. Pouint the muzzle downward and the dowel should slide out. Note that in many states it is illegal to have a gun hold more then three shotshells so check your regulations for the game you are pursuing.


----------



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks that worked well i had to shake it alittle but it came out and now it holds 5 in the magazine barrel and one on the chamber

thanks


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Make sure you put it in a safe place so you dont lose it if you need it in the future.


----------

